# Caravan OR Motorhome



## 131439 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice.

My wife and I and our two girls are caught between whether to buy a touring caravan or a motor home. We are both teachers and will have 8 weeks holidays in the Summer so we'll be using whatever we buy to go to the continent.

We are unsure about whether to spend the big money to buy a motorhome or go for the cheaper option and get a good caravan.

Any ideas what we should do?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Kevin

Welcome to MHF.

I can't advise you as we were new to motorhoming 2 years ago but have never had a caravan. Lots of other members here were previously caravanners and will no doubt be along soon with their advice and opinions.

Chris


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

I've never owned a caravan before and will collect my first motorhome this weekend but I've read so much during my research that I can probably give some advice. No doubt more will follow from other members soon. 

In Europe you have more choice about where to stay if you have a motorhome, for example cheap Aries in France. However if you are travelling with kids I'm guessing you will be looking to stay on traditional campsites perhaps with swimming pools or things for kids to do? If this is the case then a caravan might work well too. 

The general viewpoint is that motorhomes are more suited if you want to travel from place to place perhaps only stopping at each place a few nights whereas a caravan works well if you plan to spend longer periods in one location.

You also need to think about the size of motorhome you need. If you go for a very large one they can naturally be difficult to drive through narrow streets. Some people tow a small car behind the motorhome but you need to decide how you might get to places you want to visit from the campsite. A possible advantage of the caravan in this respect is you can leave the caravan at the site and still visit places using the tow car. It's something I've had to consider but as I will be travelling alone I've decided to take a pedal bike with me for visiting places close to sites where the motorhome won't fit. You could look at taking 4 bikes perhaps?

Once you decide between a caravan and a motorhome you will still have to work out which model to go for. It's no easy task but should you decide to go for a motorhome this forum will provide you lots of answers to any questions you might have.

Gary


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

if you plan to go the continent i would go right in for a motorhome, they are much more used to motorhomes over there so the facilities are heared up for us. lots of places to stay for little or no fee. Have a look for the aires book, yu can't stay on these with a caravan! 

welcome to mhf!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I think Garry's advice is excellent and I can only reiterate his words.

Both outfits have their plusses and minuses and maybe a good idea would be to sit down as a family and discuss what you all want out of camping and travel etc. Draw up a list for both a caravan and a motorhome and jot down all the advantages/disadvantages of having one or the other! Once you have drawn up a list, then compare the two! Whichever seems to be coming out tops might be the way to go?

Good luck and whichever outfit you decide upon I just know you will love the lifestyle. Be warned ... this caravanning and motorhoming lark is highly addicitive, as is this forum!!!! 8O

Have fun and keep us all informed of your decisions!

Sue


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi

For my money, Europe is superb for Motorhomes and a long drag with a caravan. 

England and Wales is generally set up better for caravans. ( as we prefer the motorhome this tends to make us gravitate to France

We owned a caravan for several years, we always wanted a motorhome but you do need the time to be able to use it. It is frustrating to have had a good summer in MH and then watch it getting cold and green on the drive for the rest of the year

Hope you have a lovely time.
Jon


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Is your current car up to towing? 

Do you have space to store ?

Caravans offer better value,but are not as easy to just get up and go.

Travelling speed is a lot slower.

will you use it at weekends or just hols ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

HikerG said:


> Clipped The general viewpoint is that motorhomes are more suited if you want to travel from place to place perhaps only stopping at each place a few nights whereas a caravan works well if you plan to spend longer periods in one location.


Good advice

A lot of people at some stage of their lives get a big motorhome than just go to sites for a week or so at a time. They then find that they need a small car to tow or a scooter just so they can visit places. Their motorhome being to big to move about much. I often think that those people need a caravan and car instead.

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every thread I post to >Here it is<


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

kevtr1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


Good Morning Kevin. 
The wife and I, have been caravaning for over 30 years, and the last 11 years we have had a motorhome. 
When our lads where young we had a caravan would I have changed that for a motorhome then I have to say no. My thoughts are this you are better with a caravan when you have kids, because when you are on site you still have your car to runn around in, and a caravan gives you more room, to sleep and eat in, and the kids love doing there little jobs to help getting it set up. 
My big tip is join one of the big clubs, ie. the caravan club or the camping and caravan club, both are good, we have been in them both, but we like the camping and caravan club. 
As I have said we now have a moterhome which we love, now we don't have to tow the kids around with us. 
Its very rare we go on a site, the wife and I just move around to where suits us, the only time we do go on a site is when we go to weekend meets with the club to meet up with friends. 
A motorhome is a lot of money to be sitting there, to get the most out of it, it has to be used a lot. 
Hope this helps, but no matter which one you go for you will enjoy, its a great life, and you meet some very nice people who will help you lots, and your kids will have lots of fun.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jonegood said:


> we always wanted a motorhome but you do need the time to be able to use it. It is frustrating to have had a good summer in MH and then watch it getting cold and green on the drive for the rest of the year


Hi Kevin,

It's all been good advice so far, however, Jon above has hit a very important nail on the head, and as a school teacher, that may be a problem outside school holidays.

We tugged for 16 years, and for us on a budget with a young daughter, it was ideal. We always intended to go across the channel, but never did.
When we got fed up pitching and un-pitching in the horrible British weather, we took up Motorhoming, and went to France within the first 12 months of ownership.

If weekends are sometimes taken up with lesson prep and marking, I'd be going down the caravan route, but if you are guaranteed at least two full weekends away every month, plus school holidays, I'd go for the MH.

HTH,

All the best,

Jock.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Many people have said it. You need to assess how you intend to use the caravan/motorhome. If you intend to head for a site and stay there for several days before heading off, or even staying on one site for the duration of your holiday then it has to be a caravan. You have more usable space with a caravan as you can easily fit a fully enclosed awning to double your living space. Full awnings on motorhomes are cumbersome and a nightmare. Also with a caravan you will always have a car to get out to places of interest or even the beach.
Whilst the continent is more motorhome friendly, trying to park a motorhome near a beach in the peak holiday season will be difficult to say the least.
If, on the other hand, you intend to move regularly and will only visit attractions inland, and you children do not need to run around too much, then a motorhome is the way to go.
If your main use is more likely to be the UK, then I would advise not having a motorhome. There is no country more motorhome unfriendly than the UK.
Gerry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When the family were younger we used our caravan for foreign holidays. We too went for 6 to 8 weeks at a time and stayed on a single site at a beach location using the car for sightseeing and shopping.

Now there is just the two of us we use our motorhome for touring as that is far more practicable than a caravan. 

Your decision should be based on the kind of holiday you want. I must admit with kids, touring around in a motorhome is not always ideal but at the end of the day you must consider whether you want to tour or stay on sites for a long time.

Personally, with a young family I would opt for a caravan every time.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Kevin, loads of good stuff up there.

We are looking to go caravanning now after about 9 years of campervanning. This is based on home economics rather than practicalities.

Running two vehicle full time, the car and the camper, will not be possible on reduced circumstances soon. However we still like to travel, explore and attend our Hash events which need camping of some sort. Also soon we do not need two vehicles, which we did up to now. 

Therefore a car plus a small two berth van, possibly an Eriba will do us nicely. Our aim is Cadiz this year and we can spend as much time as we want on the trip.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> HikerG said:
> 
> 
> > Clipped The general viewpoint is that motorhomes are more suited if you want to travel from place to place perhaps only stopping at each place a few nights whereas a caravan works well if you plan to spend longer periods in one location.
> ...


Having had a caravan and a tow car, then a motorhome I totally disagree with what Frank is saying. I can understand how some folk view towing a small car behind a MH but I can tell you to tow a small car is nothing like towing a caravan and the other advantages to doing it this way is that sometimes you can take the car when the fancy takes you, for instance we have just been to Peterborough to visit our Son as we intended to park the MH and leave it on site and use the car to get around.

At some point we intend to have a jaunt around Scotland touring from place to place, and then we simply won't take the car as it will be a different type of touring...........we have already said if we go abroad next winter we probably won't take the car, so its horses for courses and I know others on here do the same, with a tow car and caravan you don't have that choice and if you are towing a big caravan then obv the tow car is going to be a lot more expensive to run when at home than a small car for running around in, we now feel we have the best of both worlds and more freedom than ever before, obv you also have the choice of taking a MH for days out down to the beach etc with all facilities on board you couldn't do that with a caravan and car. The car takes minutes to attach to the a frame and likewise to un-hook. To be honest I can never understand why this you may as well have a caravan ever comes into it. :roll:

Anyway to get back to the OP question, I feel we have sat on both sides of the fence so to speak, we loved our caravan it was a twin axle with fixed bed etc home from home, BUT would we have taken it abroad for touring around thats a Def no. I feel a caravan is more for taking somewhere setting it up on site and then staying there for your holiday. We didn't find ours that hard to set up though, and could be on site and kettle on etc within 15 - 20 mins but obv there are things like aqua rolls to fill up etc etc with the MH we more or less pull up and plug in.

The caravan didn't fit on our drive so we found we tended to avoid one or two night trips away, and also didn't want to tow it that far two hours for example we felt was enough, with the MH we leave everything in and just go so a one night etc away is easy. As is travelling further.

My Son has a caravan and soon we will be going away with them, they have two small children so it is ideal for them and has again given them the freedom that hotels etc wouldn't and they love it.

I think what you need to do is weigh up what you really intend to do, for travelling abroad and touring I would say go for a MH, but look at the layouts and size etc what do you want to do with it once abroad etc would you like to take bikes for small villages etc or would you be happy to use public transport ? one of the reasons we got a small car to tow is that my Husband has ulcerated colitis so he wouldn't be happy using buses and trains etc but we do have two electric bikes which he is happy to use if we are popping into a village etc.

Personally we wouldn't like to go back to a caravan now, but I know for others it is a fantastic thing to have and whatever you do choose it will certainly open up a whole new world for you and I am sure that you will make many friends along the way, so good luck with your decision and keep us informed.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I hope I can give you a few things to take into consideration, I have been Caravanning/Motorhoming for about 30 years and allways travel the continent, I started with a Caravan at 26 ft long, and it was a beautiful van with space and a bedroom, But when I pulled up at sites it was a bind, we also had kids at that stage and we had to set an awning up so they could have space to play etc, what always got to me was that it can take you an hour to set a caravan up then fetch the water that you need and set up drainage etc, a Motorhome pulls in and they are sat having a cup of tea within a few minutes.

So I sold the caravan and bought a US RV a Fleetwood at 38' long, now that was fantastic plenty of room and lots of luxury, BUT as we had kids and needed to go on sites it was very difficult as most of the sites only allow pitches at about 28', plus when we are away we like to look around and we don't like motorways as you don't see anything so at 38' it was sometimes difficult to get through small towns etc and the early Sat Navs always seemed to take you that way, we then reduced size and went for a Hymer B774 which is 28' long, It was also a nice van BUT when you go smaller you give up a lot of space BUT we could get on sites for the kids so it sort of evened things out but we also needed the awning, I was never quite happy as we also had to take Bikes with us to enable us to look around or we had to go to greater expense and tow a car, But that meant that I had to Tax and Insure 3 vehicles My MH my personal Car and the small car I would be towing, Plus three lots of maintenance, I again reduced in size in 2008 and whilst I physically had more room in the smaller MH, I was still a bit hemmed in, I now suffer with a bad right knee so I cannot ride as much as I would like to, Plus I still want to be able to tour and see things whilst I can, So I have just purchased a Fifth Wheel unit where I feel I have the best of both worlds, I can pull on a site and be set up and having a cuppa within a few minutes, I have loads of room as much in fact as I had in my Fleetwood, I still have my car to tour in I can get on the Vast Majority of Sites as I am only 27' long.

There are a few things you cannot do with a Fifth wheel like pull into a space forwards, You cannot move it around without the Car, BUT I am very reliably informed that very soon (a matter of weeks) that this will soon be a thing of the past and a Fifth wheel will be able to be manoeuvred just like a Caravan, As others have said you need to sit back, Think what YOU want to get out of whatever you do and then if possible try it by renting.

I did find a motorhome very crowded with our family when we were just staying in that and without the awning.

But that was also nearly the same when we had the Caravan and the kids were smaller then.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

kevtr1 said:


> Hi All,
> We are unsure about whether to spend the big money to buy a motorhome or go for the cheaper option and get a good caravan.
> Kevin


Hi Kevin and welcome to MHF.

How you intend to use the MH/caravan has to be paramount, as many others have said. If you are persuaded by the motorhome option, one possibility might be to start with a good quality second-hand vehicle.

As a newbie (last year), I couldn't justify spending out on a new MH with the type of specification that I wanted. I ended up with a 6 year old MH with a little over 20,000 miles on the clock and in excellent condition - the oven had never been used (it still had labels on the inside).

While you are trying to decide, a visit to one of the big shows like Peterborough (end-April) might help in getting a better idea of available layouts and prices.

Best of luck and let us know how your thinking develops.

Mike


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are current caravan and motorhome owners.

I would suggest you hire a m/h first for at least two weeks to see if you like the life style. Its alot healthier as you tend not to drive anywhere. If you do like it some dealers mayl give you the hire discount of the sale price if you buy from them.

Our caravan we tend to site in one location for several weeks at a time and tour round from one central base.

Liberty our motorhome we tend to move about after a few days and cover more ground but with less overall fuel costs.

It all depends on what lifestyle you want. If its a static one than tugging could be for you, if its the freedom then a m/h.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Things a prospective motorhome buyer may not think about before buying (We didn't).

1. Motorhomes can be used for daytrips and evening trips
2. You can have everything ready before leaving. Water, Toilet, Heat
3. You would be surprised where you can ge a motorhome. We have been to the Western Isles of Scotland/Narrow roads in Cornwall etc.
4. The majority of owners keep their vans at home. So you cam load and prepare at leisure.
5. If your car is being serviced you still have the van.
6. Unlike caravans you can camp in areas with no water/toilet etc as you have everything.
7. You are more likely to camp in the middle of areas with amazing beauty in a motorhome. We camped up in the mountains on the isle of Harris and next to a beach on Mull.
8 Motorhomers talk to each other on sites and about, caravanners can be a bit snotty and spend all day polishing the Volvo


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I can only repeat a lot of what has been said.

Whilst Campervans and Caravans may seem a similar way of getting away, they are two different things all together.

If I was going to travel to one place and stay for a week or weeks at a time, then the caravan is the answer (or rent a cottage/gite etc), you also have the car to get about in, also the initial time spent setting up becomes less of a drag as its just the once for the duration of the stay. If you intend to travel about, i.e. a day here a couple of days there etc, then the motorhome comes into its own (especially in Europe, where the flexibility is great), you can pull in at a far better choice of places, and set up in a fraction of the time.

Motorhomes towing car's is just a*** about face to me, and defeats the object of the exercise (but thats just my opinion). 

When meeting caravaners on sites, quite a few try to compare the two, and apart from being a roof over your head, they are two different life style choices.

We also have a static and love it, we have been on the site we are on for 17 years and still love the area, and four Caravans later we have no thoughts on giving it up. ( again a matter of choice)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Motorhomes towing car's is just a*** about face to me, and defeats the object of the exercise (but thats just my opinion).


As you say Cliffy your opinion, but why can't folk realise that towing a car is nothing like towing a caravan, when the fancy takes you and you don't always have to take it with you :wink: I wouldn't want a static, can't see the point myself when you have a MH that you can go anywhere in............why stay in one place :wink: :lol: but thats just my opinion :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> A lot of people at some stage of their lives get a big motorhome than just go to sites for a week or so at a time. They then find that they need a small car to tow or a scooter just so they can visit places. Their motorhome being to big to move about much. I often think that those people need a caravan and car instead.


We are such 'people' Frank and we have just changed from a 28ft motorhome to an ever larger 30ft one and we love the luxury that a larger vehicle affords us. Plus, we also choose to tow a Smart car whenever the mood suits us. I can assure you, we do not 'NEED' to get a caravan and car instead and we are perfectly happy with our choice and the last thing we would want to do is to tow a caravan. Not that there is anything at all wrong with a caravan but a caravan just isn't our preference and we truly love having a motorhome and have absolutely NO desire to change to any other set up at this moment in time. However, If we did ever find we needed to rethink our leisure vehicle set up, we are adult enough and sensible enough to make our own minds up about such a decision and we truly would NOT need anyone to advise us what we should NEED or should have! As well intentioned as your advice may have been intended Frank, we 'people' who tow cars behind larger motorhomes do not need someone to think for us and believe it or not - we can work such things out for ourselves.

As Briarose, so eloquently pointed out in her post to you, we who tow small cars have the beauty of both worlds and for us and many others who choose to tow a small car, it enhances our freedom even more! My husband uses the Smart everyday and we have no regrets or reservations about our decision and I am sure I speak on behalf of most people who have gone down the same route. Those that decide after trying it, it is not for them will cease to tow and for those who find it an asset they will continue. There is no hard and set rules and it's all down to choice and towing is NOT compulsory by any means!

We love having a large motorhome and no we do not go away and stay on campsites all the time, like you suggest most people with large vehicles do, in fact far from it, we are quite adventurous in our travels and we have travelled and toured around Europe both with and without our Smart car in tow! I am sure we are not alone in our habits and we have met many an owner of a larger size motorhome on our travels who have enjoyed some amazing travels around Europe and the UK in their vehicles and they are certainly not people who stay in one place for weeks at a time.

To be honest, I would NOT be happy with your size motorhome Frank and I would feel cramped and claustophobic in something so small but of course, that is just my own personal view and there is no way I would suggest that you reconsider your decision or suggest you NEED to change to a trailer tent or folding caravan! You are obviously happy with your choice and it obviously suits you and your wife and by having such a small vehicle, this means you can travel anywhere and everywhere and not have to worry about parking or getting around narrow roads and country lanes. For many that would be a major factor to consider and I understand fully, why a small vehicle is popular with so many.

I believe there is a a market for all kinds of layouts, all types of models, all sizes, all manufacturers, all add ons, all accessories and of course for those who want some additional mode of transport, then there are many options available on that score also.

At the the end of the day, who am I or anyone else to say what others 'NEED' and as far as I'm concerned, what others do or have is absolutely NO concern or business of mine! I am just happy to observe others being happy with their choices and it's so nice to see people enjoying their lives to the full and having fun! 

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> > Motorhomes towing car's is just a*** about face to me, and defeats the object of the exercise (but thats just my opinion).
> 
> 
> As you say Cliffy your opinion, but why can't folk realise that towing a car is nothing like towing a caravan, when the fancy takes you and you don't always have to take it with you :wink: I wouldn't want a static, can't see the point myself when you have a MH that you can go anywhere in............why stay in one place :wink: :lol: but thats just my opinion :wink: :lol:


Its exactly the same as towing a caravan 8O (you know tow bar and thing on the back), except its the caravan towing the car. When you havny got it with you, your not towing it are you :wink:. I can understand it maybe for the old or disabled or lazy ( not having ago at any of those catagories  ) 
We have a lifestyle at the static, friends, golf walking, and in an area we have never got fed up with. There are several on our site with motorhomes as well, so we have three choices, home, static, motorhome 8O. and hopefully this year France as well  . Cant have to many options can you


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > > Motorhomes towing car's is just a*** about face to me, and defeats the object of the exercise (but thats just my opinion).
> ...


No Cliffy that is exactly where you are wrong............ it certainly isn't the same as towing a caravan, in fact there is a huge difference.........we have several choices, take the MH out for the day on its own down to the beach, tour around with the MH and no car, site the MH for a week and use the car to visit relatives (such as my Son who lives in a tiny housing estate close), take the car & Mh out into the country to a site where there is fishing (but no public transport) site the MH Hubby fishes and has the MH there to use the loo, make a coffee............I go shopping in the car both of us are happy, tour around in the MH abroad where parking is easier for MHs, so we have three choices home, MH, MH plus car, can't have too many options can you :wink: what makes me laugh is those that try to tell others what to do :lol: :wink: fortunately we are not all clones and I bet that places like tow a car, Armitages tow bars etc are all very glad about that.

There is an old saying................don't knock it until you have tried it :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


I do despair sometimes, when you are towing your car its exactly the same as towing a caravan exept the other way around. When your motorhome is not on the back its just a motorhome.

If I cant walk, get pulbic transport, I take the motorhome out (thats why I bought it, and thats what makes us different from caravaners). If you are old, infirm/disabled or lazy then I can see the point otherwise I dont see any good reason for it.

I see them in France etc towing cars onto aires, not content with one free place to park they want two.

I have contemplated sticking one of the cars on the back at times, but then logic prevails, thats the reasom I bought a motorhome.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

You say it best when you say nothing at all :wink: thats to your blank post LOL that I guess by now you will have edited  

PS thats why I have thanked you ROFL


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This has moved to a discussion for or against towing a car. We tow a Smart, but only in the UK. our reasons for this are that the sites that we use in the UK, both rally fields and commercial sites are normally located in isolated places. If we want to get out, the UK, being the unfriendly country that it is, makes it almost impossible to park anywhere. Height and width barriers may slow down the cowboys, but they also hinder the rest of us.
On the continent, we would never contemplate towing the Smart as we are able to park conveniently wherever we want to go, or sites are only a bike ride away from the town.
We bought the motorhome because we enjoy the continental way of touring with a motorhome. Would we go back to a caravan? Possibly if it were more suitable to our demands.
You also have to consider that many people have moved into a motorhome from a caravan due to the onset of health problems and the Motorhome requires less physical excertion to set up. Those health problems often dictate the use of another form of transport when they are out with their motorhome.
Are motorhomers more friendly than caravanners? Definitely not!!!. They are all a cross section of the population. In fact have a look at the growth of MHF compared with CaravanFacts. Caravans outsell motorhomes by a ratio of 4:1, but you will hardly ever hear them moaning about their purchase. And, yes, most of them come from the same factory as too many people on here seem to enjoy running down.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GerryD said:


> This has moved to a discussion for or against towing a car. We tow a Smart, but only in the UK. our reasons for this are that the sites that we use in the UK, both rally fields and commercial sites are normally located in isolated places. If we want to get out, the UK, being the unfriendly country that it is, makes it almost impossible to park anywhere. Height and width barriers may slow down the cowboys, but they also hinder the rest of us.
> On the continent, we would never contemplate towing the Smart as we are able to park conveniently wherever we want to go, or sites are only a bike ride away from the town.
> We bought the motorhome because we enjoy the continental way of touring with a motorhome. Would we go back to a caravan? Possibly if it were more suitable to our demands.
> You also have to consider that many people have moved into a motorhome from a caravan due to the onset of health problems and the Motorhome requires less physical excertion to set up. Those health problems often dictate the use of another form of transport when they are out with their motorhome.
> ...


Good post Gerry..................blame Frank who started it :wink: ref the towing a car I guess it is like a red rag to a bull LOL, esp when folk just cannot understand the huge difference between towing a little car and towing a caravan, I know which one my Husband prefers.

I agree ref friendly folk, we have met all sorts of people & we find most on sites friendly enough, just the odd one that doesn't want to converse or pass the time of day, in fact last week we had a caravan opposite us where the old man neither spoke or smiled at us once, his choice and the same with caravans, MHs, statics, tow cars etc you pays your money and you makes your choice.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Its exactly the same as towing a caravan 8O (you know tow bar and thing on the back), except its the caravan towing the car. When you havny got it with you, your not towing it are you :wink:. I can understand it maybe for the old or disabled or lazy ( not having ago at any of those catagories  )
> We have a lifestyle at the static, friends, golf walking, and in an area we have never got fed up with. There are several on our site with motorhomes as well, so we have three choices, home, static, motorhome 8O. and hopefully this year France as well  . Cant have to many options can you


Who cares whether you understand it or not Cliffy! :? We do not have to justify or explain ourselves to you or anyone else and I suggest you take a leaf out of your own book and leave people to enjoy as many options in their leisure time as they so desire. Why does what others do or have bother some folk quite so much, I just dont get it - surely their lives cannot be that dull and uninteresting can it? :wink:

Sue


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*motorhome/caravan*

I was going to say how refreshing it was to see considered discussion of the motorhome or caravan debate without the usual slagging off of 'tuggers' by motorhomers but, of course, Jezport couldn't resist the old 'volvo polishing' rubbish!
The choice is difficult and I bet many of us have agonised over it and probably tried both which might help to add to the debate. We have had two motorhomes and three caravans and still wonder about which is better for us! At the moment we have decided that a small camper can be used as a car or weekender and also tow a caravan for longer stays.
One of the deciding factors, in my opinion, is whether the vehicle can be stored and prepared at home.
I hope the original poster can make a better informed decision as a result of all the sensible comments posted so far.
TonyP


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

GerryD said:


> This has moved to a discussion for or against towing a car. We tow a Smart, but only in the UK. our reasons for this are that the sites that we use in the UK, both rally fields and commercial sites are normally located in isolated places. If we want to get out, the UK, being the unfriendly country that it is, makes it almost impossible to park anywhere. Height and width barriers may slow down the cowboys, but they also hinder the rest of us.
> On the continent, we would never contemplate towing the Smart as we are able to park conveniently wherever we want to go, or sites are only a bike ride away from the town.
> We bought the motorhome because we enjoy the continental way of touring with a motorhome. Would we go back to a caravan? Possibly if it were more suitable to our demands.
> You also have to consider that many people have moved into a motorhome from a caravan due to the onset of health problems and the Motorhome requires less physical excertion to set up. Those health problems often dictate the use of another form of transport when they are out with their motorhome.
> ...


I agree with what you say in main Gerry, and I may on occassion consider taking the car with us (driven) in this Country. But abroad it just baffles me  
Also yes health problems may dictate the need to some as I have already said, and understandably so. To some its the biggest motorhome I can get with the biggest car on the back 8O .


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> This has moved to a discussion for or against towing a car. We tow a Smart, but only in the UK. our reasons for this are that the sites that we use in the UK, both rally fields and commercial sites are normally located in isolated places. If we want to get out, the UK, being the unfriendly country that it is, makes it almost impossible to park anywhere. Height and width barriers may slow down the cowboys, but they also hinder the rest of us.
> On the continent, we would never contemplate towing the Smart as we are able to park conveniently wherever we want to go, or sites are only a bike ride away from the town.
> We bought the motorhome because we enjoy the continental way of touring with a motorhome. Would we go back to a caravan? Possibly if it were more suitable to our demands.
> You also have to consider that many people have moved into a motorhome from a caravan due to the onset of health problems and the Motorhome requires less physical excertion to set up. Those health problems often dictate the use of another form of transport when they are out with their motorhome.
> ...


Excellent post Gerry and it's sensible and fair posts like yours, that I and fellow MHF members welcome, enjoy and appreciate.

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Its exactly the same as towing a caravan 8O (you know tow bar and thing on the back), except its the caravan towing the car. When you havny got it with you, your not towing it are you :wink:. I can understand it maybe for the old or disabled or lazy ( not having ago at any of those catagories  )
> ...


Perhaps if you read posts properly you would understand what was said, before launching into offering unwanted suggestions. In every post I have pointed out that its up to yourselves and just my view. Also where does the Royal We come from ?? and who has asked YOU to justify yourself, also who are you speaking on behalf of?. Are we not jsu a little bit touchy 

If you dont want my opinions dont read my posts, its a free world. I only read your post for a :lol:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Lots of talk about towing/not towing a car. Why not do what we do - Hire a car :lol: 

Most if not all sites have a reception and in our experience are more than happy to arrange car hire. Most hire firms will deliver the car to the site or pick you up and take you to the hire office. And then there's the cost - much cheaper to hire a car for a few weeks of the year than own one full time (with all the extra expense that involves). Car hire is very affordable nowadays, you can hire a small compact car (probably bigger than one you'd want to tow) for £150 - £200 per week. And all these points apply on the continent too!

So all this talk of being tied to one place if you have a motorhome is nonsense. We've stayed on many sites and hired many cars and had some great times exploring around (Spain, Italy, France - all over the place).


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Phillip said:


> Lots of talk about towing/not towing a car. Why not do what we do - Hire a car :lol:
> 
> Most if not all sites have a reception and in our experience are more than happy to arrange car hire. Most hire firms will deliver the car to the site or pick you up and take you to the hire office. And then there's the cost - much cheaper to hire a car for a few weeks of the year than own one full time (with all the extra expense that involves). Car hire is very affordable nowadays, you can hire a small compact car (probably bigger than one you'd want to tow) for £150 - £200 per week. And all these points apply on the continent too!
> 
> So all this talk of being tied to one place if you have a motorhome is nonsense. We've stayed on many sites and hired many cars and had some great times exploring around (Spain, Italy, France - all over the place).


Good point for those that don't want to own/tow a car, and something I must admit that we had thought about a few times in the past...........again its another option for folk to consider.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


I am glad I bring laughter into your life Cliffy - as it sure sounds like you need a good old belly laugh! :lol:

Sue


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

The points made in the previous replies are all valid but one thing nobody seems to have mentioned when travelling with children is that all your facilities are with you when either travelling or parked up, many the time our children have enjoyed an ice lolly out of the freezer when sitting in a motorway queue of traffic on a hot day or had a shower in a carpark after a long tiring walk or day on the beach. Notice too the caravanners leaving the beach to head back to base to make dinner whilst the motorhomer's children stay on the beach whilst food is prepared in the carpark. Also shopping is easier because you have your storage and fridge with you so you don't have to return to the site and waste half a day unloading provisions. To qualify for this insight we've camped in tents, trailer tents, VW Campers, Caravan towed by VW Camper (a good all round set up) and finally a Motorhome (sometimes plus a beach buggy in tow). Motorhomes don't tend to lose their value as fast as a Caravan/Car combination either. If choosing a Motorhome though make the children's sleeping arrangements priority, they'll be tired out before you are and need their own space to crash especially as it becomes an adventure for them not just a holiday, as it seems with a Caravan in tow. Another point about towing abroad is you'll do long distances and the driver will suffer more fatigue towing than not, we've seen evidence of this with caravanning co-pilots giving their drivers a neck massage in Autoroute Aires and then the anger displayed whilst setting up on site. Finally my brother and wife are taking a two week holiday near Royan in France this summer and have decided not to tow their Caravan but to hire a Chalet, says it all really.

Hope this helps

Roger


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


Cliffy talk about the pot calling the kettle black :wink: you wrote
'who are you speaking on behalf of?.' and then you also wrote

Quote

To some its the biggest motorhome I can get with the biggest car on the back .

Unquote so I just wondered how you know that & who you were talking on behalf of :roll:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

gelathae said:


> When the family were younger we used our caravan for foreign holidays. We too went for 6 to 8 weeks at a time and stayed on a single site at a beach location using the car for sightseeing and shopping.
> 
> Now there is just the two of us we use our motorhome for touring as that is far more practicable than a caravan.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with this. We are retired teachers and have a motorhome with fixed bed and the M/H is almost 7m long. My son has just bought a caravan almost identical length Bailey 500 /5 with a layout which gives two lounge areas front and back. The rear gives an ability to create a bedroom for his two young children (1 and 3 years) - in fact it can sleep 3 in this "room" formed by a solid folding wood partition. The difference in space available is massive. Although our van is 4 berth the fixed bed means living space is realistically only for two or always be outside. A M/H without fixed bed will be better but then this means for us, the ability to tour on a short stay sometimes 1 night stops, and leave the bed "made" is lost. The M/H was built in 2005 and the caravan in 2006. The insides were equally immaculate but the difference in initial cost massive £18,000 for the M/H and £7,500 for the caravan. The M/H tours France out of season, stopping on aires for free, and we use public transport to tour the local area or bicycles. Teachers have long holidays but pay the price in being restricted to peak season for ferries and campsites. I don't think you would find the economies of short stay touring around a country like France because of the restriction on your available dates for holidaying. Motorhomes on the free aires are parked close together overnight, often in car park areas so no room for the children to run around. Running costs for the motorhome probably higher, insurance, road tax, mechanical service, MOT.

steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Perhaps if you read posts properly you would understand what was said, before launching into offering unwanted suggestions. In every post I have pointed out that its up to yourselves and just my view. Also where does the Royal We come from ?? and who has asked YOU to justify yourself, also who are you speaking on behalf of?. Are we not jsu a little bit touchy
> 
> If you dont want my opinions dont read my posts, its a free world. I only read your post for a :lol:


Oh Cliffy - you're edited post is hilarious - it reminds me of being back in the playground! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, I've had enough of this ridiculous drivel now and It's now time for me to knock this silliness on the head! By bandying words with you, I am only playing into your hands and giving you something or someone to have a go at and to be perfectly honest - it's pathetic!

The original poster wished for sensible advice on which vehicle would suit he and his family best and this thread is in danger now of going right off track!

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if you read posts properly you would understand what was said, before launching into offering unwanted suggestions. In every post I have pointed out that its up to yourselves and just my view. Also where does the Royal We come from ?? and who has asked YOU to justify yourself, also who are you speaking on behalf of?. Are we not jsu a little bit touchy
> ...


I dont think your pathetic, disillusioned perhaps  , tunnel visioned perhaps, but never pathetic  
Lets agree to diagree !!! Yet again 8O


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Lets agree to diagree !!! Yet again 8O


I think you disagree with a lot of people on this forum Cliffy and I suspect you derive great pleasure in agreeing to disagree? But yes I am more than happy to agree to your request!


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

To get back on topic :roll: one point I do not think has been mentioned is the very restricted payload on many of the smaller Motorhomes. This could be a major problem with a young family.

Also bear in mind that many of us have licences restricted to 3500 kg and do not have the option of a larger van or a tow car  . More people will be affected by this as time goes by.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Lets agree to diagree !!! Yet again 8O
> ...


If you mean I dont creep, and say what I think. For once you are right on the money


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP ....... For gawd's sake - don't start again PLEASE! Drop it now - there's a good boy or else I will have to send you to the naughty corner!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Phillip said:


> Lots of talk about towing/not towing a car. Why not do what we do - Hire a car :lol:
> 
> Most if not all sites have a reception and in our experience are more than happy to arrange car hire. Most hire firms will deliver the car to the site or pick you up and take you to the hire office. And then there's the cost - much cheaper to hire a car for a few weeks of the year than own one full time (with all the extra expense that involves). Car hire is very affordable nowadays, you can hire a small compact car (probably bigger than one you'd want to tow) for £150 - £200 per week. And all these points apply on the continent too!
> 
> So all this talk of being tied to one place if you have a motorhome is nonsense. We've stayed on many sites and hired many cars and had some great times exploring around (Spain, Italy, France - all over the place).


Great suggestion Phillip and an ideal solution for someone who doesn't wish to tow a car.

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome Kevin to the world of camping.
You both have cars probably and with a young family and the expense they bring I would like to add that the taxing and Insuring of 3 Vehicles plus the MOT's and any repairs must be taken into consideration.
If a Motorhome is going to sit on the drive because you are involved in the children's school activities then it becomes a dearer option.
So while the children are young buying a Caravan and towing with a car you already have seems the cheaper option, then buy a Motorhome later.
Good luck which ever option you choose :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan*

Caravan is a winner probably. A recent internet search found various nearly new, twin axle caravans on sale for about £12,000. Add to that about £18,000 for a Discovery or similar and you have a decent set up.

£30,000 will buy a lead in motorhome, very nearly new or new.

Chances are, with kids you are likely to pitch up and stay for a while in one place. Add an awning and double your living space. I have a fairly large motorhome and would hate to think of four people in here for any length of time.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Hi - forgot to mention re towing.

I have towed a car behind my motorhome for "thousands of miles", Uk and Europe and now choose not to because.....

1) Taking the car with the motorhome bumps up the ferry crossing cost. 
2) Overseas tolls are increased. 
3) Hassle factor
4) Decresed mpg on the towing unit.

I hired a car as needed overseas and this was so much cheaper than taking my own.

There is of course the advantage of having a car at your disposal should you tow a car.

Towing a car cannot be compared to towing a caravan. For example. I have seen over turned caravans on many an occasion, but have never seen an overturned tow car.

Russell


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Towing*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi - forgot to mention re towing.
> 
> I have towed a car behind my motorhome for "thousands of miles", Uk and Europe and now choose not to because.....
> 
> ...


Perhaps its because the are are about 200 caravans to every towed car, the difference is the stability is in the vehicle being towed and the instability is in the motorhome. Therefore the same. Motorhome towing a car is at least the same or usally longer than the otherway around. Towing is towing, its never ever completely stable  

But its a personal choice


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Towing is not towing. Come on lorry drivers.....

I hereby state....

It is easier to reverse and articulated lorry (small cab, long trailer) than a coach towing a ski trailer.

Russell


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Caravan*



Rapide561 said:


> I have a fairly large motorhome and would hate to think of four people in here for any length of time.
> 
> Russell


Oh dear ours is smaller than yours and we have 3 kids and 2 adults in ours.

Derek


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Caravan*



camper69 said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fairly large motorhome and would hate to think of four people in here for any length of time.
> ...


Think how much room you will have when they grow up and leave home


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Can we get this thread back on topic.!!

Poor o/p has come on here for some advice and ended up with 6 pages of bickering and drivel.

If i was him i would buy a caravan and not go near motorhomers.. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Caravan*



camper69 said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fairly large motorhome and would hate to think of four people in here for any length of time.
> ...


Ooops - I was trying to make the point the caravan may well offer more flexible options.

R

I will add that if I could find the right layout, I would downsize as this would offer more practicality when booking certain campsite pitches etc.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a Swift Mondial campervan, and we have just bought a Freedom caravan which is only 750kg fully loaded, therefore avoiding the dreaded 70yrs medical test, and we plan on keeping the caravan as a bedroom with a fixed bed, and using the motorhome as the living space when the weather is bad or as our vehicle for exploring the area. We hope this will be the ideal, but we have'nt tried it yet, so there may be a caravan for sale next year! As you say, Sonesta, it's horses for courses, and I will still envy your new motorhome when I see it. Our first trip is this weekend to Chatsworth park, so if there are any members there please speak to us.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drivel*



neilbes said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic.!!
> 
> Poor o/p has come on here for some advice and ended up with 6 pages of bickering and drivel.
> 
> If i was him i would buy a caravan and not go near motorhomers.. :roll: :roll:


LOL - LOL, but a lot of these six pages offer clear and well thought out views, especially from Jock who has been a caravanner.

I must say though, reading the word "drivel" has made me laugh and spill my beer!

As we are wondering off topic again, does anyone know what colour the curtains are on the Stena Navigator?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Unit*



domannhal said:


> We have a Swift Mondial campervan, and we have just bought a Freedom caravan which is only 750kg fully loaded, therefore avoiding the dreaded 70yrs medical test, and we plan on keeping the caravan as a bedroom with a fixed bed, and using the motorhome as the living space when the weather is bad or as our vehicle for exploring the area. We hope this will be the ideal, but we have'nt tried it yet, so there may be a caravan for sale next year! As you say, Sonesta, it's horses for courses, and I will still envy your new motorhome when I see it. Our first trip is this weekend to Chatsworth park, so if there are any members there please speak to us.


An excellent set up in my opinion offering the best of both worlds, a towing vehicle with a good payload and also usable in it's own right as a motorhome, yet by having the caravan, you can pitch up and not worry about packing away the kettle etc on every journey out.

Good stuff

R


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

neilbes said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic.!!
> 
> Poor o/p has come on here for some advice and ended up with 6 pages of bickering and drivel.
> 
> If i was him i would buy a caravan and not go near motorhomers.. :roll: :roll:


I had to titter at your last paragraph neilbes and it did make bring a smile to my face! 

Let's hope you can succeed where others have failed though but I don't hold out a lot of hope I'm afraid! Some folk are just like a dog with a bone and when they get their teeth into something, they just wont let go! :roll:

However, I think amongst the drivel and tripe there has been some excellent and unbiased advice given and I am sure the original poster will gleen some useful information from all of this. Let's hope so eh?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

domannhal said:


> We have a Swift Mondial campervan, and we have just bought a Freedom caravan which is only 750kg fully loaded, therefore avoiding the dreaded 70yrs medical test, and we plan on keeping the caravan as a bedroom with a fixed bed, and using the motorhome as the living space when the weather is bad or as our vehicle for exploring the area. We hope this will be the ideal, but we have'nt tried it yet, so there may be a caravan for sale next year! As you say, Sonesta, it's horses for courses, and I will still envy your new motorhome when I see it. Our first trip is this weekend to Chatsworth park, so if there are any members there please speak to us.


Your set set up sounds wonderful and I am sure you will enjoy some wonderful trips away with it.

I have seen several similar set ups to yours during our travels and I think it's a super duper solution for you. We came across one such set up at the Lincoln outdoor show in September and although the motorhome was quite modern and new, the caravan they were towing was a vintage one but in excellent condition and everyone was stood around admiring it.

Enjoy your weekend at Chatsworth and I wish our MH was ready as I would be tempted to join you. 

Have fun.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tripe*

Oh Sue

I think I have had an incident with laughing.... "drivel and tripe". My dad used to make eat tripe as a kid. I can still see the sign on the shop in Heckmondwike

"Don't talk tripe, eat it"

Drivel and tripe - I love it, I do. Can I put pepper on though.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tripe*



Rapide561 said:


> Oh Sue
> 
> I think I have had an incident with laughing.... "drivel and tripe". My dad used to make eat tripe as a kid. I can still see the sign on the shop in Heckmondwike
> 
> ...


Russell - you and I do have the same sense of silly humour and I am in stitches here too! :lol: :lol: :lol:

My old mum used to love tripe and onions and ******* too! She used to go into raptures of passion about her ******* and gravy! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now, slap my thigh ..... we really have gone off topic!! 8O

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Off topic*

Well not really off topic Sue. When motorhoming in the Fleetwood area, it is possible to park up and nip out, returning with some fresh tripe for a quick lunch.

Back to caravanning though, I am often in my friends caravan and it does feel lovely and airy at the front end, compared to the Fiat cab area.

Russell


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

our daughter is a teacher and in previous years has borrowed our van to tour in france and although she has had a great time in it has gone the route of getting a fun camper, one of the vw bug imports simply because she won't get the use out of a m/home like our's during the rest of the year .
the camper is being bought as a second veh as she can drive and use it on a daily basis and thier plan is to use chez nous for lets during the holiday period interspered with camping using the bug and a tent as they tour, bearing in mind the camp sites are normally rammed during high season [school holidays]


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

kevtr1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


I am sick and tired of someone ASKING for advice on this forum, then the BIG know it all's Jumping in with BOTH FEET and TELLING them what they should do, For Gods sake the man asked for advice so just explain the for and against of each option instead of going into boring details that to be quite honest make you look like Boring old Fart's.

Sorry Kevin THIS is NOT what most of us are like.

If you decide to Buy a Caravan, Enjoy it, I did
If you decide to buy a Motorhome, Enjoy it, I Did
If you decide to tow a Toad, enjoy it, You will see more.
If you decide to buy nothing, who can blame you after some of these replies


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Sorry Kevin THIS is NOT what most of us are like.


Cheers Les. :thumbleft:

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

He,s a miserable old git tonight!

Anyway, we have had both and firmly come down prefering motorhomes. But each to their own. Suggest you HIRE a motorhome for a couple of weeks all together. Then you will better appreciate the relative advantages and disadvantages and be able to put then in your priority.

It ain't cheap but its a sure lot cheaper than making the wrong decision.

C.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> He,s a miserable old git tonight!
> 
> Anyway, we have had both and firmly come down prefering motorhomes. But each to their own. Suggest you HIRE a motorhome for a couple of weeks all together. Then you will better appreciate the relative advantages and disadvantages and be able to put then in your priority.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your advice Clive.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> I am sick and tired of someone ASKING for advice on this forum, then the BIG know it all's Jumping in with BOTH FEET and TELLING them what they should do, For Gods sake the man asked for advice so just explain the for and against of each option instead of going into boring details that to be quite honest make you look like Boring old Fart's.
> 
> Sorry Kevin THIS is NOT what most of us are like.
> 
> ...


Too b*****y right Les!

Sue xxx


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sometimes it makes you wonder, just who is watching you and judging what you do when you pull up on a caravan site..........I guess its a funny old world aint it ? but hey to most of you out there, just yell out get the kettle on and I will :wink: for me thats the whole beauty of it all, chilling and making new friends have a wonderful summer everyone whether you have a caravan, MH or tent cos thats what it is all about,well for most of us that is cheers and happy travels.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Sometimes it makes you wonder, just who is watching you and judging what you do when you pull up on a caravan site..........I guess its a funny old world aint it ? but hey to most of you out there, just yell out get the kettle on and I will :wink: for me thats the whole beauty of it all, chilling and making new friends have a wonderful summer everyone whether you have a caravan, MH or tent cos thats what it is all about, for most of us cheers and happy travels.


Awww, That has spoiled my night, Jack Daniels when I park up, Tea or Coffee when I am at home OR setting off next day, :lol:

BUT tell you what, !!! I will yell "Get kettle on" and I will bring the Jack. :lol: You can drink tea and I will help myself.
:evil:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it makes you wonder, just who is watching you and judging what you do when you pull up on a caravan site..........I guess its a funny old world aint it ? but hey to most of you out there, just yell out get the kettle on and I will :wink: for me thats the whole beauty of it all, chilling and making new friends have a wonderful summer everyone whether you have a caravan, MH or tent cos thats what it is all about, for most of us cheers and happy travels.
> ...


ROFL you can have just what you like Les :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

8O :?     :lol: :idea:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> 8O :?     :lol: :idea:


What was it that Dick Emery used to say 'Oh you are awful..............but I like you' :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Now swiftly back onto topic  You could always rent a Caravan for a week as well, !!!!

Moving swiftly on.

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Now swiftly back onto topic  You could always rent a Caravan for a week as well, !!!!
> 
> Moving swiftly on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Are there many firms offering caravan hire? I might fancy a dabble and then I could join the Caravan Club.
> 
> Russell


Add a tent Russell darling and you could join the Caravan & Camping Club too! :wink:

Sue x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Now swiftly back onto topic  You could always rent a Caravan for a week as well, !!!!
> ...


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

There are probably more touring caravan rental firms than Motor Home Hire Firms.

:lol:

And you can Buy a tent for £15

:lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"You could always rent a Caravan for a week as well"

Better make sure the motorhome you hire has a tow bar then. Best of both worlds perhaps? Or perhaps not?

Doing nothing however is not an option, you only pass this way once.

C.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Your all missing the big reason for a motorhome,

It,s the on- bog!!!

Yep when the old prostate starts playing up ,the lavatory is only feet away.


norm


----------



## jocaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi we are new to this site. We returned caravaning this year buying a 2nd hand Swift Conquerer, and have just returned from 4 weeks in Wester Ross, I agree a MH is better for European touring and the Uk favours caravans. We were on Inverewe CCC club for 3 weeks 85/90 % of the campers were in MHs, at times it felt we were at an Autocruise meet. Since returning home, we have decided to sell up and go touring for 2-3 years. An MH with an MX5 on tow is our ideal what is offputting is the cost, an MH equivellent to our caravan would cost around 40/50k and lose value after that, so we are undecided, its probable we will stick with the van for a while. Another problem is the short sighted policies of both the CCC & CC in that they will happily sell a winter pitch then insist you move off site completely every 21/28 days, that means awning down and vehicle off site. Its a tough descison MH or VAN and there are clear advantages and disadvantages to both. We cant make our minds up but financially the van wins.

Regards to all

John


----------



## TheEntertainmentKing (Feb 4, 2014)

Jezport said:


> Things a prospective motorhome buyer may not think about before buying (We didn't).
> 
> 1. Motorhomes can be used for daytrips and evening trips
> 2. You can have everything ready before leaving. Water, Toilet, Heat
> ...


This is one of the most helpful pointer lists I have read so far. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Since this post started in 2010 , I'm wondering what Kev bought in the end ?


----------

